# [portage] udev && udisks (résolu)

## elyes

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problème que je n'arrive pas a comprendre:

emerge -uND system , met a jour udev vers sys-fs/udev-171 . voila les use:

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171  USE="acl gudev hwdb keymap rule_generator -action_modeswitch -debug -edd -floppy (-introspection) (-selinux) -test" 
```

le problème est que lorsque je lance après un emerge -uND world , j'ai ceci:

```
 $ emerge  -puvND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] sys-fs/udev-168-r2 [171] USE="extras%* (-selinux) -test (-acl%*) (-action_modeswitch%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-floppy%) (-gudev%*) (-hwdb%*) (-introspection%) (-keymap%*) (-rule_generator%*)" 586 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r4 [1.0.2-r3] USE="bash-completion nls -debug -doc -remote-access" 700 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/hplip-3.11.5  USE="X acl%* hpcups libnotify policykit scanner -doc -fax -hpijs -kde -minimal -parport -qt4 -snmp -static-ppds (-udev-acl%)" 20,731 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 22,016 kB
```

SVP, pourquoi l'upgrade de udisks demande le downgrade de udev?

voila plus d'info sur mon system:

```
$ emerge -pv portage

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10  USE="(ipc) less -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB
```

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38.5-zen i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38.5-zen-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Jun 2011 17:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo hardened-dev vdr-devel x11 x-local-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig gdbm gdu gif gimp gnutls gpm gsl gstreamer gtk gzip hardened iconv jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad mmap mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime raw readline recode scanner sdl session sound spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xft xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

cordialement,

ElyesLast edited by elyes on Thu Jun 09, 2011 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Sans garanties,

Si tu regarde l'ebuild udisk tu as

```
COMMON_DEPEND=">=sys-fs/udev-147[extras]
```

Donc il faut udev avec le USE extras.

Comme la version 171 ne rempli pas cette condition, il te propose de downgrader le paquet en 168-r2 qui lui rempli cette condition.

D'ailleurs si tu fais emerge -pv =udisks-1.0.2-r1 ca devrait te faire la meme chose

----------

## elyes

Merci

oui, mais il n'y pas de USE=extras:

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171  USE="acl gudev hwdb keymap rule_generator -action_modeswitch -debug -edd -floppy (-introspection) (-selinux) -test" 
```

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## netfab

bug #370283, il faut attendre.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> yeah udev maintainers found it funny to change USE flag names without a
> 
> foreword tracker bug. I'll try to find what flags we need now that everything
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Il ne faut plus attendre :p

C'est dans portage depuis cette nuit. Sync et GO !

----------

## elyes

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Il ne faut plus attendre :p
> 
> C'est dans portage depuis cette nuit. Sync et GO !

 

j'ai toujours le même problème, peut être faut'il attendre 24 ou 48h...?

```
$ emerge -puvND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] sys-fs/udev-168-r2 [171-r1] USE="extras%* (-selinux) -test (-acl%*) (-action_modeswitch%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-floppy%) (-gudev%*) (-hwdb%*) (-introspection%) (-keymap%*) (-rule_generator%*)" 595 kB
```

merci

----------

## netfab

Ajoute un t à tes options, et donne la sortie.

----------

## elyes

Salut,

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Ajoute un t à tes options, et donne la sortie.

 

voila:

```
 $ emerge -puvNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/hplip-3.11.5  USE="X acl%* hpcups libnotify policykit scanner -doc -fax -hpijs -kde -minimal -parport -qt4 -snmp -static-ppds (-udev-acl%)" 20,731 kB

[ebuild     UD ]  sys-fs/udev-168-r2 [171-r1] USE="extras%* (-selinux) -test (-acl%*) (-action_modeswitch%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-floppy%) (-gudev%*) (-hwdb%*) (-introspection%) (-keymap%*) (-rule_generator%*)" 595 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 21,325 kB
```

Merci

----------

## guilc

Non, il ne faut plus attendre : http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udisks/udisks-1.0.2-r4.ebuild?view=log

emerge --sync et udisk modifié doit apparaitre, avec la dépendance qui va bien pour udev-171

----------

## elyes

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Non, il ne faut plus attendre : http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udisks/udisks-1.0.2-r4.ebuild?view=log
> 
> emerge --sync et udisk modifié doit apparaître, avec la dépendance qui va bien pour udev-171

 

Bonjour, 

après le --sync d'aujourd'hui c'est résolu.

merci

----------

